# breeding red belly in a 40gallon



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

Is it possible to breed two redbelly in a 40 gallon tank?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

If they are actually able to breed in the first place, why not? Have they proven it before? Seems like enough room to me.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

yeah i hope they do mate


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

they are hard to sex though. you will most likely end up with 2 of the same sex.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

2 is a bad number, one will probably kill the other one off before the breeding phase even has a chance


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

If they were ready to breed, and you moved them into a 40g to breed, maybe, but that's small for two mature P's. Not the best method IMO.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

For initial breeding it seems like having a full shoal in a 75Gallon or larger seems the prefereed method of breeding. Once you notice the first breeding take place then you know which ones can breed. You could then pair them off in a smaller tank like a 55g. Going much smaller than that could get a bit crampped. Good luck though if you try it!!!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

These 2 that i have are 5-6 inches and have lived there whole life together


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

in the 40g?


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

in a 10 gallon then a 40


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

could happen, but you may have two of the same sex.

good luck


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

right now one of them is fatter than the other.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for all your advice


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

yeah, good luck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RBPIRANHA 1 said:


> right now one of them is fatter than the other.










then he probably eats more


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

This weekend i saw him the gravel this weekend although he/she wasn't very dark and the 2 were spinning circles on different areas in the tank even if they didn't mate.


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

how do you breed piranhas ? how can i tell if mine are female or male?


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

at first what type?for red bellies go to

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

although i know how to breed the two redbellies i have, they won't breed


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

just give them time and they will eventually do it on their own if u have a female and male pair...... also there is no way you can tell the sex of a piranha they all look exactly alike....... no matter what species...... the only way is if you watch who lays the eggs and who fertilizes them and then seperate them then you will know which is which but they cant breed seperate so i guess you will just never know........


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

i guess i'll just wait and see. Thanks guys!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Blowing a nest and doing the dance are good signs!

Patience is a virtue









Good luck man


----------

